# Special Coverage 2011-2012 with 1.8L & Automatic Trans



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

*SUBJECT: Special Coverage Adjustment – Coolant Leak / Drip on Automatic Transmission Shifter Grommet *
*MODELS: 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze 
Equipped with 1.8L (LUW) Engine and 6-Speed Automatic Transmission (MH8) 
*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]CONDITION 
Some 2011-2012 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles equipped with a 1.8L engine may be missing a shift-cable grommet at the transmission end due to contact with engine coolant from a leaking thermostat housing. If present, the driver may notice an irregular or loose feel to the automatic transmission gear-selector lever. Shifting gears may be hard, and the lever could bind or could lock in one position. 
SPECIAL COVERAGE ADJUSTMENT 
This special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 8 years or 120,000 miles (193,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership. 
Dealers are to inspect for a thermostat housing leak. If a leak is found the engine thermostat housing and the shifter cable adjuster body should be replaced. The repairs will be made at no charge to the customer. 
For vehicles covered by Vehicle Service Contracts, all eligible claims with repair orders on or after July 8, 2015, are covered by this special coverage and must be submitted using the labor operation codes provided with this bulletin. Claims with repair orders prior to July 8, 2015, must be submitted to the Service Contract provider. 



[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well......thats a new one.

Begs the question of what changed on 2013 and subsequent.

Good stuff, thanks!

Rob


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Robby said:


> Well......thats a new one.
> 
> Begs the question of what changed on 2013 and subsequent.
> 
> ...


In 2013 they hired a new Grommet Guy


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> In 2013 they hired a new Grommet Guy


Always appreciate the technical answers, yuk yuk.

Rob


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Robby said:


> Always appreciate the technical answers, yuk yuk.
> 
> Rob


Redesigned Cable Adjuster Body would be the technical answer.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And to believe I traded my cruzen in .. I could have hòunded GM and the Dealer some more to get new parts ........Glad I missed this 1 ............


----------

